# How to convert Ahr into watts



## Earguy2020 (Feb 15, 2012)

The back of my Lithium Ion battery says it has 14.8 DC 4.4AHr. How do I convert the AHr into watts?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

welcome to TSG.

Pretty sure that just means amps/hour. Could be wrong, however.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd guess that you're right .. 
The "capacity" of that battery will provide 4.4 amps for an hour ... or 2.2 amps for 2 hours .. etc ...

Batteries are not measured in Watts .. But Volts .. Yours is 14.8 Volts
To figure the Watts ... (Power Delivered) ...
You need to know the load resistance, Ohms ... Or the current supplied, Amps .. *Or how big the fuse is* 

Why are you asking .. And welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## Earguy2020 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just studying for CompTIA exams and looked at the back of my battery and was ondering how to covert (if conversion is applicable) the reading on the label that says 4.4AHr hich I take to mean the battery produces 4.4 hours of continual use(?). Just wanted to see if it could be converted to watts.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Watts (Power Consumed) is usually a measurement reserved for the device that Plugs into the Supply (Your Battery) ..
Like the Light Bulbs in your house.

If you plug in a 60W Bulb, Then you battery is (has to) supply 60 Watts ... Get it ??
P = I * E ... Power (Watts) = Current (Amps) x Force (Volts)


----------



## seamer (Jan 2, 2012)

wwow i am not positive on this but i do know that volts times amp equal watts-since you dont have a resistance you can not use-amp divided by resistance equals volts-resistance divided by amp equals volts.-amps--volts times amps equals watts of poweryou may be able to use this ohms laws good luck Steamer


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That 4.4 is a measure of the capacity of the battery and basically says that if you ask it to supply a current of 1 amp, it would last for 4.4 hours. It tells you nothing about how many amps you could ask it to supply as that is often meaningless with modern batteries.
If you were to be daft enough to put a screwdriver across the terminals, it would likely produce an incredibly high current for a very short time (just the once).


----------

